# posizione del soggetto nella frase



## santpola

En 1985 ont été envoyées cent mille lettres. Si può dire? o il soggetto deve precedere il verbo? En 2000 cent mille lettres ont été envoyées? 

Nelle proposizioni introdotte da un avverbio di luogo o di tempo o da un complemento circostanziale, se il soggetto è un nome e se il verbo non ha complemento oggetto diretto si può avere l'inversione soggetto- verbo. Se ciò è corretto potreste fornirmi più esempi? Infinitamente grazie!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grammaticalmente, si può dire, o piuttosto, scrivere. Comunque, così come è, non lo dirò mai perché è una frase squilibrata. Le cose cambiano se invece segue una determinazione, o una relativa, o anche se la costruzione in questione serve a mettere in rilievo l'annata 1985, ad opporla per esempio ad un'altra.
Esempio: _"En 1985 ont été envoyées cent mille lettres, dont le nombre est retombé à cinquante mille en 1986"._ Preferisco comunque _"En 1985, 100.000 lettres ont été envoyées, mais leur nombre ..."_

 Giunto a questo punto, bisogna dire che la domanda è troppo vasta per ricevere una risposta nell'ambito di questo forum: cercando nella mia Grevisse, ho trovato ben dieci pagine riguardanti quel tuo quesito. 
La regola generale è di attenersi all'ordine soggetto-verbo-complemento.

Faresti forse meglio a postare nella sezione "français seulement"...

In bocca al lupo .


----------



## santpola

Grazie matoupaschat! Devo assolutamente comprare quella grammatica. Qualche consiglio per l'edizione? Saluti e a presto.


----------



## matoupaschat

È proprio un mattone: CLIC . 
Un commento: se non sei assai avanti nello studio del francese, ti sconsiglio di comprarla, perché è molto molto complessa. Meglio vale accontentarsi del "Petit Grevisse" la cui utilità è comprovata da tante generazioni di studenti e che si trova senza difficoltà in Italia. Per essere sincero, lo dovrei ricomprare anch'io.
Un saluto.


----------



## santpola

Mille grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

matoupaschat said:


> Meglio vale accontentarsi del "Petit Grevisse" la cui utilità è comprovata da tante generazioni di studenti e che si trova senza difficoltà in Italia. Per essere sincero, lo dovrei ricomprare anch'io.


Detto, fatto! Torno giovane. Pensare, erano gli anni Sessanta...
Edit: ... E dopo lettura, temo che non vi troverai le risposte che cerchi. Ci vuole il mattone, ma ribadisco, è molto complicato. Certo con la versione cartacea, ti compri anche l'accesso alla versione elettronica che agevola parecchio la ricerca.


----------



## santpola

allora andiamo con il mattone! Speriamo bene!


Merci


----------

